# Has anyone ever actually needed to use their weapon?



## db00019 (Dec 14, 2010)

The idea behind a CCW is to have it if you need it, but never actually want to use it. Has anyone ever had to at least take it out, or let alone shoot a punk?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

My experience from seeing these threads is that they don't generally receive answers, and the mods tend to frown on people asking. You sound a tad gung-ho about "shooting punks" there...you may want to rethink how you state the question, if you really would like to know.

KG


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's an interesting question, but I'd imagine that should anyone be so unfortunate as to need to use their firearm in self-defense, it wouldn't be something that they'd like to brag about. That, and it would be decidedly foolish to post any details that could come back to haunt you later.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with the above two posts.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

There are some "learning moments" to be had from someone with experience in this area, but being that about 70% of what people say (in text form) is lost in translation, it's not really a good idea to relate stories on forums.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/ccw/22005-links-defensive-gun-use-blogs-articles.html


----------

